# Lowestoft Town FC Trawlerboy Logo



## shakydave (Jul 30, 2010)

Hello out there, I am looking for any help in gathering information on a stern trawler called Boston Sea Stallion, otherwise known as LT 293. This vessel is on the new TB T- Shirt logo and I am collecting as much info as possible , originally for my own interest but now for anyone reading the LTFC website. I am very new at this type of venture and would be most grateful for any help forthcoming. Drop me a line here or email me at .. [email protected]. Thank you.


----------

